# Battle between Trips ROM's



## Kevin001111

In terms of everyday use, which rom would you say by trip is better? his AOSP ICS ROM, his CM9 ROM, or his Endeavour (i know spelt wrong) ROM? Having a tough time decide. I personally perfer AOSP over Sense but im not sure which of his two AOSP ROM's is more functional/quick/overall better. Please discuss in the comments below!


----------



## Seferi

I tried them all and decided on TripNdroid. It has alot of customization options too, fast and stable. With the frequent updates it gets better and better..

Sent from my HTC Pyramid using RootzWiki


----------



## ebrand

I used both for about a day and prefer TripNdroid OS better. Experienced a smooth and fast user experience. I did install the Nova launcher and prefer it over Trebuchet and the stock ICS launcher, It has more advance customization. They both are pretty similar, but overall i enjoy Trip's more. Plain and simple. Less lag and better performance. Been running it for 3 days now without problem. Great work.


----------



## dextroz

Seferi said:


> I used both for about a day and prefer TripNdroid OS better. Experienced a smooth and fast user experience. I did install the Nova launcher and prefer it over Trebuchet and the stock ICS launcher, It has more advance customization. They both are pretty similar, but overall i enjoy Trip's more. Plain and simple. Less lag and better performance. Been running it for 3 days now without problem. Great work.


Thanks for your feedback guys!

How is the battery life in your opinion? Are you using any specific kernels other what the TripNDroid ROM comes with??


----------



## SmokyM79

I'm on tripndroid, its the only ics aosp rom i've managed to get mms working with (seriously). I'm using 104 and battery is great with sebs 1.7 oc/uv kernal.


----------



## ebrand

SmokyM79 said:


> I'm on tripndroid, its the only ics aosp rom i've managed to get mms working with (seriously). I'm using 104 and battery is great with sebs 1.7 oc/uv kernal.


I'm running 106, battery is acceptable, maybe 12 - 20 hours depending on how heavy I am using it, but I haven't tried Sebastian's kernel yet. Will try that next. My last phone was the Vibrant, so I don't complain much about batter for the Sensation anyhow. lol.


----------



## ChrisPompey81

I'm using tripndroid, I keep trying other roms including the trip collection, but always end up back with tripndroid, is very smooth, especially with his new kernel and battery life, for what it's worth, on first full drain lasted well over 24 hours with fairly consistent internet and calling use.


----------

